# Hi from Arkansas



## mellivore (Jun 27, 2011)

New beekeeper here, I only have two hives, but I have learned so much on beesource already that I thought I should join even though I don't have too much to add to the conversation yet.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome, there is a wealth of knowledge to be had here! If you ever get over to Mtn. View stop at Country Time and inquire about beekeepers at the roundtable, I'll come and buy you a cup of coffee.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Always good to see a fellow Arkie on here. Welcome!


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from Texas. I love Arkansas' mountains and rolling hills. It's a beautiful place to live. I envy you that.
LtlWilli


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome and glad to have you here. Yep there is a lot here for a bunch of folks...


----------



## mellivore (Jun 27, 2011)

Aww, thanks guys


----------



## Bill AR (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad you signed up! Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## jcraft (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello I am first year BK myself from the Hattieville Ar area (just north of Morrilton). Looking for someone to share resources with for harvest time.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome to the addition. You have started off with the right decision to have two hives! Hope to hear from you in the forums with questions and answers to our questions.

Mark


----------



## jcraft (Jul 8, 2011)

Hattieville is in Conway Co.


----------

